# Angelskill ab 225 !?



## Arimar (16. April 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde,

habe die Quest "Extremangler" bei Nat Pagle angenommen/abgegeben aber der Angelskill bleibt wie vor der Quest bei (Fertigkeit) 225/225.

Normal müßte doch da stehen 225/300, so das ich jetzt bis 300 angeln gehen kann.

Habe auch seine Glücksangel erhalten.....was läuft falsch ???

Bitte um Hilfe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß
Arimar


----------



## Dagonzo (16. April 2009)

Hast du mal einen normalen Angellehrer besucht? Die Bücher sind ja auch abgeschafft worden.


----------



## Arimar (17. April 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Hast du mal einen normalen Angellehrer besucht? Die Bücher sind ja auch abgeschafft worden.



Ja, hast recht.....einfach mal wieder einen Angellehrer besucht (z.B. Mondfederfeste) und siehe da, er kann dir die Fertigkeit bis 300 freischalten !

DANKE


C L O S E D 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noizycat (7. Mai 2009)

Finds irgendwie schade, dass man die Quest nicht mehr unbedingt machen muss ... aber es gibt dort jetzt eine tolle Angel mit +25 Angeln, besser als die aus Shatt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

